# The Making Of Dayhikers Chalice Part 2 Finished



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

here is the second part and the finished item, hope this helps


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ur a nice fella. I'm next right?!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

THAT IS LOVELY, Andy. I can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> THAT IS LOVELY, Andy. I can't wait to get my hands on it.


It was posted today sir, it shall be delivered by a large


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

...thanks for your great videos, i see them very much.







Greetings to Lincolnshire !!!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Mr.Teh said:


> ...thanks for your great videos, i see them very much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why I make them







Thank you


----------

